
Google bid to sell Nexus One online a failure - aj
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE64D4RQ20100516
======
enomar
The word "failure" appears 0 times on this page. It's not in the title. It's
not in the story. It's not even in the comments. Same goes for the word
"fail".

What's with the agenda?

